# General > Biodiversity >  Otter in Harpsdale

## ValandGeorge

Saw an otter wandering across our goose paddock this morning in the Harpsdale area, I think it stopped for a snack as two of the ducks didn't come down for feeding this evening. Found half of one so far and no sign at all of the other one, the otter was heading south when last seen travelling in the direction of Dale farm.

----------


## Kenn

Hope that you are not intending to instigate an otter hunt. I appreciate that the loss of your ducks is financially hard but we need otters.

----------


## chaz

http://www.npt.gov.uk/default.aspx?page=4159 , I also appreciate the loss of poultry having lost some myself , but otters should be left alone x

----------


## chaz

Sorry thought I put up the Scottish one , http://www.snh.org.uk/publications/o...otters/law.asp . I remember years ago we had one living in our barn. There are a few over at Dale x

----------


## ValandGeorge

Of course there will be no otter hunt, I realise the level of protection that they have. The reason for posting was to let people know that there was an otter in the area for information only. I believe the otter was only passing through probably looking for a new territory, might have just fancied a duck take away on the other hand!

----------

